# Tubes???



## enz (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello! 

I'm really new to hedgehogs but I love to research. I don't know how alike they are to hamsters but I was just wondering if hedgehogs can go into tubes? If I was to get one I don't have space for 1 big cage I would most likely need to have 2 decent sized ones. (for climbing I mean up and down) Thanks so much!


----------



## SophiaGrace328 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hedgehogs hogs aren't rodents, they don't really climb or dig. I can't imagine a hedgehog climbing in tubes, also since they are exceptionally bigger than hamsters, you would probably have a pretty hard time finding tubes big enough so the hedgie wouldn't get stuck. No, I would definitely not get tubes. Hope this helped! =)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Some hedgehogs will use large tubes to get to other levels but many refuse to use upper levels in cages so it's kind of a hit and miss situation. If you do decide to make a multi level cage you have to be prepared to switch to a large single level cage if they refuse to use the upper levels. You will also have to have all levels completely enclosed as hedgehogs are bad at judging distances and often walk off of levels.


----------

